# My Chessie has Arthritis



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

My 5 yr. old Chessie has been making a slight whimper noise at random times when jumping up onto things. looking back a couple months I now notice that she stopped jumping up onto the bed instead she would climb up, she also stopped standing up on her hind legs to watch look out the window whenever I'd leave for work. Maybe a whimper once a week. I started thinking maybe she pulled a muscle or had something such as a re-occuring UTI thats bothered her in the past. Anyhow I brought her to the vet and he decided to take X-rays to get a better look. He thought maybe kidney stones as she walks and runs normal. The x-rays showed arthritis in her furthest back lumbar joint L7???. I'm am a nervous wreck over this and it breaks my heart to think she's in pain at times. If you stopped by my house or watched her run outside you'd swear there was nothing wrong with her. I however have noticed the little things she does not do anymore. she used to jump from the front seat of the truck to the back non stop, looking out the window in the house and jumping onto the bed or couch to name a few. I started her on Glucosamine with Chondroitin two days ago. What i need to hear is the good stories I searched the web and about broke down after reading the horror stories out there. Does anyone have anything good to say, maybe a dog can go on living a normal life she may just slow down a bit and learn what she can and cant do. Also my vet told me that in 4-6 months those two vertabre may fuse themselves together therfore limiting her range of movement but reducing the pinching pain is this true?. Please if you have a horror story dont tell me I need positive but true re-inforcement.
Thanks,
Cut-em and Allie


----------

